# How about this backhoe?



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Found a backoe locally that is an Earthforce E4. Earthforce was bought out by Bobcat a few yrs back and Bobcat made the same exact machine in their colors, the B300. The pic below is of the B300 but the machine I'm lookin at is the earthforce model.

Any experience with machines like this in snow? 10ft pusher on it? Weighs 10,000lbs and has a 46hp Kubota diesel. 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would stay away. I have ran many small rubber tired backhoes that size and HP was never impressed(never a bobcat though). I sure don't see that thing pushing a 10ft pusher, maybe a 8ft.
I have no experience with the bobcat or earthforce hoes but have never heard good things.
Robert


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Those are pretty cool little machines and I think we could put one of those to work. Having said that I would have to agree that it could be a bit underpowered with a 10' pusher on long runs. 8' would be better.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Wish it had more hp to it thats all otherwise Id have no problem throwin a 10ft on it. Too bad.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Will that wont push 10...8' tops way to small of a machine...why not get a skid and put a nice 8' on it?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Cause if I'm gonna spend 20k to get a somewhat decent skid I might as well spend 12k and get a nicer ride, and a backhoe. Think we 'll pickup a small wheel loader. Have the other thread goin about one thats at the top of my list now. Only problem I see is parts availability but I'm lookin into that.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell get a nice skid and put a 10 on it :} 
In my opinion even with the same size pusher a 2 speed skid will kill that thing in the snow.
I would look into something like this. http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7113406 
There are better deals out there but this will give you a idea.
Robert


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice skid, twice the price as this but. 


I'm really liking the Kramer-Allrad loader I posted in another thread. Better visibility and decent speed. And 20k.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That 12k machine might ride a little nicer than the 20k skid but do you want to sacrifice production, reliability and resale value for a better ride??
Just my 2 cents.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure what you were looking to spend srl28. I would not even think about a Kramer-Allrad for snow removal. Maybe for a back up machine or for yard work, but I am sure getting parts would SUCK.
Robert


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Why not for snow? Parts dont seem too bad as Kramer-Allrad is now part of Wacker-Neuson and parts are similar if not the same. 

On the other hand--- Been looking in the 15-20k range. Would like something with some versatility for us yr round doing landscaping. Hence why I was thinking a skid steer also.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

But do they stock parts?? Or is it one of those things.... we can have it in 7-10 days or you can pay extra shipping and get it in 5-7 days lol. Just hate to see someone do something they might want to kick themselves in the butt for later. The skid will be easier to haul, much more maneuverable and versatile.
For snow you want to know you can get parts ASAP if something breaks. With bobcat I know I can get about any part the same day. They will even come in at night for a after hours charge.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

For a little more money you could buy a 310 deere and really move some snow, though kinda big for landscape work, unless you're doing heavy plantings and lots of stone work. Also a pig to move if you don't run a big enough truck.

On the other hand I have a sub running a S250 Bobcat with a 10ft pusher. It's an animal, surprisingly powerful and pretty quick with the 2 speed option. Maybe an A300? Wonder how they compare..........


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats why I was thinking a s300 or 330 type deal. At least we could move it easier and still use it yr round more than we could a 310


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love my S300, its a animal :} And plowing snow it does not ride bad at all. I know you can get a descent used one with cab heat and 2speed for 20-25k.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

what size pusher do you have on your skid?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I would not just consider weight and HP, but consider ground speed in the little backhoe. I made a poor decision in buying an articulated Coyote loader when I was looking for a backhoe. Sold the machine and bought a 2sp S-220. We use the S-220 more than I ever thought we might. Already had a 773 and just run 2 skids now. One for the shop and one for the retail store. We eventually bought a backhoe anyway. My point is, buy what you will use the majority of the year. If you have to spend a little more for a machine but you find yourself using it 9 months out of the year instead of 3-4months, then it will be well worth it. FWIW, our S220 has moved every skid of paver, and retaining wall block we have asked it too. Don't be afraid to look at an S-220, S-250, or S-300. They are on the same chassis. Our 220 has impressed us.


----------



## shameless69 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Earth Force*

My Earth Force EF3 has been great for pushing snow and I live in a real hilly area with hard grades. It has broken down and this is what I have started though you mite like. 
PostPosted: Fri Jun 12, 2015 6:02 am Post subject: Earth Force EF3 can I save it	Reply to specific post Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post
I have a EF3 Earth Force and found parts are just not to be found. Well I like this backhoe loader and it has been a great tool in my Co. I have a asphalt co. and I didn't like the marks made by tires and the land and grass being tore up by skid steers. It also allowed me to turn in a short area as it has 4 wheel turning, so I didn't haft to take a large area needed to do repairs in a parking lot that was open. Well I have started to use Bob Cat b250 parts to replace the hydro unit that I can get, "but costly". Now so far we had to make special fittings to fit the new hydro pump unit as they are bigger in size on some lines and are a different thread it is a European thread, plus add a new hydraulic pump as it wasn't the same and the old just didn't fit. I hope to have it done this week end and will post as to how it came out and cost and problems we had if it works. 
My only thought is the pressures and blowing seals on parts left in the hydro side of the backhoe. So I plan to reset the pressures lower then raise them when we start the unit and before we engage the hydro. We have some unknown area's that I'm dealing with because the lack of info available, but I still like the unit and want save it as to replace it is same thing I have now no parts, We don't make them any more they keep telling me. I think the cooling system on the hydro was the problem and plan to make it better. 
Hope it work's



srl28;1082819 said:


> Found a backoe locally that is an Earthforce E4. Earthforce was bought out by Bobcat a few yrs back and Bobcat made the same exact machine in their colors, the B300. The pic below is of the B300 but the machine I'm lookin at is the earthforce model.
> 
> Any experience with machines like this in snow? 10ft pusher on it? Weighs 10,000lbs and has a 46hp Kubota diesel. 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer.


----------

